# Custom Kernel questions



## INt_Rnd_Pooka (Jun 7, 2011)

I know the source is available for our kernel, and I know we can run kexec .. is it just a matter of driver modules preventing us from a custom kernel using the 2.6.32.9 source?

If so, how can we as a whole help solve the problem and even work a newer kernel in? Not clear on the mechanics of how it all works with 2nd init, so an explanation would be great.


----------



## DeEDubbzz (Jun 12, 2011)

Explanation on how 2nd-init works from CVPCS's blog:

http://cvpcs.org/blog/2011-06-14/2nd-init._what_it_is_and_how_it_works


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka (Jun 7, 2011)

"DeEDubbzz said:


> Explanation on how 2nd-init works from CVPCS's blog:
> 
> http://cvpcs.org/blog/2011-06-14/2nd-init._what_it_is_and_how_it_works


I should have been more specific in that I don't know how kexec and 2nd init will play together. Sorry


----------



## DeEDubbzz (Jun 12, 2011)

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> I should have been more specific in that I don't know how kexec and 2nd init will play together. Sorry


Yea I should have been more specific in saying that I didn't know wtf you were talking about haha


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka (Jun 7, 2011)

Lol!!


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka (Jun 7, 2011)

Now that radio 13 is out there, maybe someone can find a way to get that working with kexec and a custom kernel


----------



## mrlase (Aug 13, 2011)

The radio has very little to do with that. Its mostly because the Droid X has a bootloader thatvis locked and encrypted. We have a better chance of Google helping us out than the 13P radio tbh.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## MoodMuzik (Jun 20, 2011)

all your questions should probably be directed toward twitter.com/aliasxerog if you want answers


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka (Jun 7, 2011)

"MoodMuzik said:


> all your questions should probably be directed toward twitter.com/aliasxerog if you want answers


Yeah, I just hate to continually bug one person over it when there's thousands here that may also have insight.


----------



## BrutalSauce (Jun 7, 2011)

No one has insight into kexec except him. I dont think most of us even understand wtf its doing.


----------



## Boblank (Jun 7, 2011)

I do believe multiple people have tried to utilize kexec to load a custom kernel since the milestone. I believe it has something to do with the radio not functioning. Correct me if I'm wong but I think efforts to utilize kexec have been abandoned due to no way around the radio issue.. aliasxerog Has a section at droidforums I think its called "project bootloader freedom" probably allot of info there.


----------



## Alemonator (Jul 20, 2011)

BrutalSauce said:


> No one has insight into kexec except him. I dont think most of us even understand wtf its doing.


Basically its a module


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka (Jun 7, 2011)

"Alemonator said:


> Basically its a module


The way I took it was yes, it's a module that contains a separate kernel inside. Not unlike second init in that once it is called it takes over for the original kernel. That could be way off, though. It's been a while.


----------

